# Android app vs iOS app quests



## ttssoldier (Sep 26, 2017)

A friend showed me a screenshot of his Uber driver app and I noticed that he has a little icon on the top right corner showing his current quest progress eg 7/20. He has an iPhone and I have a OnePlus 5. However I do not see this icon on my app. 

Is there a setting to enable it or is this a "feature" the Android version does not have as yet. I find it very convenient and would like something like this to.easily track my progress throughout the night. 

See attached screenshot 

Thank you in advance for the timely responses


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have an iPhone 7 and I don't have the feature


----------



## ttssoldier (Sep 26, 2017)

Bump


----------



## ttssoldier (Sep 26, 2017)

Guess I'm the only one this bothers :-(


----------



## ttssoldier (Sep 26, 2017)

Bumppp


----------

